# UKC Weight pull, Roxton TX (Jan 1-3)



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Just wondering if anybody is going to be at this one that I should be looking for. Don't know yet with 100% surety if I'll be able to go, but I'm really going to try and be there Saturday.

-----------------------------------------------------

*TEXAS
RED RIVER WEIGHT PULLERS*
*ROXTON (O) WPULL*
*TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE AT THIS EVENT*
*Jan 1; William Bowling* (Mike Hanson backup) WPULL Wheels-B *Entries & Weigh in* 5:30-6:30 pm *Pull* 7 pm
*Jan 2; Lori Bowling* *(Mike Hanson backup)* WPULL Wheels-A *Entries & Weigh in* 8:30-9:30 am *Pull* 10 am
*Jan 3; Mike Hanson* (Lori Bowling backup) WPULL Wheels-B *Entries & Weigh in* 8:30-9:30 am *Pull *10 am
DOS $25; Jr. Handler $5; PE $20, $15 additional dog/same owner received by December 26, 2009
Roxton Park Pavilion 75477 (903) 715-1474; Just south of Paris Texas - Hwy 82 to Hwy 38 South into Roxton - Pull will be on left side of road at the pavilion. http://redriverweightpullers.tripod.com
Chairperson: Marci Bowling (903) 715-0022 [email protected]
*Event Secretary:* Marla O'Connor, *PO Box 232, Roxton TX 75477* (214) 929-3500 or (214) 284-8835 [email protected]


----------



## Locke0387 (Sep 5, 2009)

How far away is that from Houston? Sorry just moved to TX


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I don't really know. Mapquest can give you an estimate. I know its northeast of Dallas.


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

woohoo its almost here....

_*UPDATE:*_
This event will be held *INDOORS*, 
for more info and directions visit: RED RIVER WEIGHT PULLERS: United Kennel Club All Breed Weight Pull

See ya'll there. :woof:


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

hmmmmm, if I am in Dallas for the holidays, not quite sure just yet, I would love to try to make it up that way.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Far as I know I'll be coming with one dog who needs the last leg on her UWP. She should have had it way before now, but the little hussy keeps coming in heat in time for the pulls.


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

Wishes this was closer to Houston, so I could go watch.....


----------

